# Multiupload blocked by Verizon?



## bfs673 (Aug 26, 2011)

I usually download ROM's using my phone (why not... 4G is crazy fast :android-smile

Today I've noticed that my phone will not download from the multiupload site? If I connect via wi-fi it'll download fine. If I tether a laptop using the phone I am unable to download from multiupload.

Looks like VZ may have blocked it? :erm:

Any one else confirm?
(FYI, trying to download BAMF 1.06)


----------



## snicklet (Aug 3, 2011)

"bfs673 said:


> I usually download ROM's using my phone (why not... 4G is crazy fast :android-smile
> 
> Today I've noticed that my phone will not download from the multiupload site? If I connect via wi-fi it'll download fine. If I tether a laptop using the phone I am unable to download from multiupload.
> 
> ...


No problem when I download it from phone. Might want to try a different browser to download it.


----------



## redragons (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm getting similar results with multiupload, WiFi on computer downloads fine. This started happening after that 4G issue yesterday. For a while I wasn't even able to get to Google, but every other bookmark in dolphin HD worked fine.


----------



## goodfella (Jul 27, 2011)

Yep confirmed on my end as well. This sucks! :angry:


----------



## tbot (Aug 24, 2011)

Me too. Wasn't happy when I couldn't download bamf forever haha

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk


----------



## cferra (Jun 30, 2011)

I don't want to jinx myself but I'm downloading bamf forever 1.06 from mu over 4g right now.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## watson387 (Sep 2, 2011)

Haven't tried Multiupload lately, but Megaupload stopped working for me yesterday. I didn't used to have a problem downloading from there.

Sent from my Liquid Thunderbread HTC Thunderbolt


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

This has happened for most of the fileshare website for me MU, multiupload, mediafire etc


----------



## Ianxcom (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm sure the site is just down atm


----------



## tbot (Aug 24, 2011)

Ianxcom said:


> I'm sure the site is just down atm


I would have thought that too, but why does it work over WiFi and not cellular.

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk


----------



## gujupmp88 (Jul 25, 2011)

works fine on my phone. dont have 4g in my area, so i'm on 3g. not sure if that makes a difference. but i am downloading the latest das bamf, just super slow...


----------



## bokechukwu1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Man I thought I was the only one I'm on BAMF forever 1.06 and tried to download a mid earlier and didn't work, the web site that is I have no idea what's going on but it does suck


----------



## Screwbal (Aug 19, 2011)

I can't hit multiupload either as of the last ~36 hours.... Irritated with Verizon I'm pulling it down from my laptop then uploading bamf to my Dropbox so I can download it, over and over, and over and over to pull down a little extra bandwidth in frustration. Confirmed from multiple areas 30+ miles apart so different towers I can't hit it from anywhere except on WIFI so I know the site isn't down.


----------



## turnyface (Jun 29, 2011)

It's working for me. Just downloaded bamf 1.0.6 on 4G.


----------



## cyborg03 (Sep 4, 2011)

Stalls out on band for me

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Just tried it and it worked fine. No extra steps just clicked bamf then multiupload and it started downloading. On aosp though.


----------



## excaliber88 (Aug 26, 2011)

No issues for me, downloaded BAMF Forever on 4g.


----------



## offcerclancy (Aug 14, 2011)

Boston reporting in: Just downloaded bamf forever just to see if I am able; unless its a rollout plan, this part of the US is still a go. It was a bit slow, but never had great speed w/MU- 4g, laptop or otherwise.


----------



## sonami (Jul 16, 2011)

"tbot said:


> I would have thought that too, but why does it work over WiFi and not cellular.
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk


I dled bamf fotever last night in my phone just fine

Sent from my TBolt using my f***cking thumbs...


----------



## Ianxcom (Jun 29, 2011)

Still doesn't work for me. Guess I was wrong.


----------



## bfs673 (Aug 26, 2011)

I just tried downloading using CM7 and experienced the same issue. I can't even download it using a laptop tethered through the phone. It's obvious that VZW is blocking this site...maybe it just hasn't hit all regions yet?

This blows !!! I guess it's there way of reducing the band width used.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Downloading son of a bliss from multiupload right now. Already 5% done with no problems at all.


----------



## Breezer23 (Jun 11, 2011)

Not working for me either. I'm in SLC, Utah


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

"Breezer23 said:


> Not working for me either. I'm in SLC, Utah


I was born there


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Northern California here on CM7 downloading BAMF on 3G right now.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the Tapatalk app.


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

"Mustang302LX said:


> Northern California here on CM7 downloading BAMF on 3G right now.
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the Tapatalk app.


How do you add a signature to your comments. Can you do it from the rootzwiki app ar do you have to do it off of your computer?

Sorry for being off topic


----------



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

"Deadly_Hamsters said:


> How do you add a signature to your comments. Can you do it from the rootzwiki app ar do you have to do it off of your computer?
> 
> Sorry for being off topic


Its in the settings of the rootzwiki


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Thank you. I looked everywhere in the settings but I just now found it. Thank you.


----------



## egeorgia (Jul 9, 2011)

Happened to me too in Washington state. Could download over wifi, and but not on 3g or 4G. Data worked, browser worked, but not for multiple upload. Tried on Bamf and cm7.


----------



## RichSimplicity (Aug 10, 2011)

Same here. I was trying to download bamf forever but couldn't .... Portland,Or


----------



## lennyjew (Jul 26, 2011)

Downloaded the bamf sense 3.5 rom no problem. Columbus Ohio here.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

It's probably just dns/cdn issues people are randomly having. Pretty sure if they did block a site, switching your phone dns will resolve it.


----------



## egeorgia (Jul 9, 2011)

What's dns?


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

DNS stands for Domain Name Service/System. It keeps up with ip addresses of websites that you've connected to. Similar to a hosts file. If you change your dns server ip or clear dns cache it may allow you to connect to the web server/address

Sent From My DROIDX Running [email protected]


----------



## anothen (Jul 30, 2011)

tried clearing DNS cache- didn't work. I've notived that whenever I try to DL anything from rapidshare, megaupload, wupload, filesonic, it will only download about 24 kbs and say it's done. wierd


----------



## bfs673 (Aug 26, 2011)

yarly said:


> It's probably just dns/cdn issues


I believe this is probably the case... at least for folks that have an issue with the site not loading at all (that's my issue). For folks that only DL a small portion then ends would be a different problem alltogether.

Unfortunatly I'm not sure how to fix the DNS issue here; but since the wifi works and the laptop doesn't work while tethered that leads me to believe a dns blocking (I'm suprised they're not re-routing) is done on the server end

Why this isn't affecting everyone is beyond me 

I'm in Portland, OR area


----------



## Leach19m (Sep 6, 2011)

I couldn't download using the stock miui browser but opera worked just fine

My name is Mike, and I'm a flashaholic. But thanks to my sponsor, MIUI, I've been clean for weeks.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

By default, I think android phones use google's DNS, so if you switch off of that to say Layer3 or OpenDNS, you should be okay. If you do the following, it will do that:
In the terminal:

su
setprop ro.kernel.android.ndns 2
setprop net.eth0.dns1 4.2.2.1
setprop net.eth0.dns2 4.2.2.2

It will only last until your phone reboots.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

"yarly said:


> By default, I think android phones use google's DNS, so if you switch off of that to say Layer3 or OpenDNS, you should be okay. If you do the following, it will do that:
> In the terminal:
> 
> su
> ...


Setdns will also do this but its easier and will redo itself upon rebooting.


----------



## tbot (Aug 24, 2011)

I tried on different roms,files saved on my SD card...but.it just started working for me again, so I'm super happy haha

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk


----------



## bfs673 (Aug 26, 2011)

yarly said:


> By default, I think android phones use google's DNS, so if you switch off of that to say Layer3 or OpenDNS, you should be okay. If you do the following, it will do that:
> In the terminal:
> 
> su
> ...


Confirmed that this works !!!

I used the terminal and it's good to go.. Now I'll look into the setdns apps :grin3:


----------



## bfs673 (Aug 26, 2011)

Setdns works great. I wish I'd looked at the current DNS settings before changing them 
Oh well... all is good in the Droid world again.

Thanks to the menbers for all your support !!!


----------



## goodfella (Jul 27, 2011)

bfs673 said:


> Setdns works great. I wish I'd looked at the current DNS settings before changing them
> Oh well... all is good in the Droid world again.
> 
> Thanks to the menbers for all your support !!!


SetDNS doesn't have an option for 4G? It started with multiupload, but now other certain streaming sites won't even load for me. Damn you Verizon!


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

goodfella said:


> SetDNS doesn't have an option for 4G? It started with multiupload, but now other certain streaming sites won't even load for me. Damn you Verizon!


well if it does not work for you, you can put the lines in my previous post in a bash script (name it something like setdns.sh), then download this http://code.google.com/p/android-scripting/ and create a shortcut you can stick on your home screen and you can set it whenever you reboot your phone without having to use the command line.

I never used the SetDNS app, but DNS has no bearing on your connection itself, whether it be LTE or CDMA.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

anothen said:


> I've notived that whenever I try to DL anything from rapidshare, megaupload, wupload, filesonic, it will only download about 24 kbs and say it's done. wierd


Change your browser agent


----------



## watson387 (Sep 2, 2011)

I actually got a download to work using Baidu beta browser. I don't know what the settings are though because they're all in Chinese. :\

Sent from my Liquid Thunderbread HTC Thunderbolt


----------



## goodfella (Jul 27, 2011)

yarly said:


> well if it does not work for you, you can put the lines in my previous post in a bash script (name it something like setdns.sh), then download this http://code.google.com/p/android-scripting/ and create a shortcut you can stick on your home screen and you can set it whenever you reboot your phone without having to use the command line.
> 
> I never used the SetDNS app, but DNS has no bearing on your connection itself, whether it be LTE or CDMA.


Thanks, I'll give that a try. I've never had these problems before until Verizon announced they were going to start throttling heavy users. Pain in the ass to have to jump through these hoops


----------



## anothen (Jul 30, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> Change your browser agent


Apparently Verizon did throttle me because I dl'd SetDNS and switched to the DNS Google and sure enough, the full file started downloading. If anyone is experiencing throttling issues (can't download or only partial downloads that end immediately), this is what you need to do!


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

anothen said:


> Apparently Verizon did throttle me because I dl'd SetDNS and switched to the DNS Google and sure enough, the full file started downloading. If anyone is experiencing throttling issues (can't download or only partial downloads that end immediately), this is what you need to do!


It doesn't mean that Verizon is "Throttling" you it may just have something to do with the DNS servers Google uses by default. I know for a fact that I still have no trouble downloading from Multiupload and other sites like that so unless they just blocked half of the country I don't think that is the issue.

On the flip side, they could be. It is Verizon after all.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> It doesn't mean that Verizon is "Throttling" you it may just have something to do with the DNS servers Google uses by default. I know for a fact that I still have no trouble downloading from Multiupload and other sites like that so unless they just blocked half of the country I don't think that is the issue.
> 
> On the flip side, they could be. It is Verizon after all.


Yeah I myself haven't run into this issue yet either. Hopefully I don't but at least if I do there seems to be a workaround!


----------



## anothen (Jul 30, 2011)

You're right, I am just assuming I'm being throttled because I am a "heavy" user. I've got 3.782GB of data used this month so far which I would assume is alot or more than most


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

anothen said:


> You're right, I am just assuming I'm being throttled because I am a "heavy" user. I've got 3.782GB of data used this month so far which I would assume is alot or more than most


I just started a new month 6 days ago and am up to 4.75. Not trying to top you, just download new ROM's daily and watch netflix. I would consider you and I minimal users as I have seen people who top 50GB on a regular basis.


----------



## anothen (Jul 30, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> I just started a new month 6 days ago and am up to 4.75. Not trying to top you, just download new ROM's daily and watch netflix. I would consider you and I minimal users as I have seen people who top 50GB on a regular basis.


WELL SAID... LOL nevermind then. there goes my foolproof theory...


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

anothen said:


> You're right, I am just assuming I'm being throttled because I am a "heavy" user. I've got 3.782GB of data used this month so far which I would assume is alot or more than most


They don't "throttle" LTE users right now. Also, DNS issues are fairly normal. It's the nature of the internet and ISPs. They're not doing ANYTHING to you. When you request domain name resolution from a DNS provider, there is no identifying information passed so that DNS can provide you different information than somebody else. It more has to do with how servers around the internet cache things.

Think of it this way. You're working at the gas station and some tourists stop and ask for directions. "Do you know where Old Man McFarland lives?" "Why yes, he lives 3 miles down that road. He's lived there for 65 years!" But if Old Man McFarland moves and gets himself a cottage by the beach and you don't know about it, well, you just gave out bad directions and will continue to do so until you are informed (whether somebody tells you or you ask) that Old Man McFarland moved. This is EXACTLY how DNS works. Your phone asks a server, "Hey, do you know what IP address is used for this MegaUpload domain?" And the server replies, "Why yes, it's this (aaa.bbb.ccc.ddd)." However, if MegaUpload makes some infrastructure changes and that IP changes, well, your DNS is going to give you the wrong IP address for a period of time until those changes propagate to it.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> They don't "throttle" LTE users right now. Also, DNS issues are fairly normal. It's the nature of the internet and ISPs. They're not doing ANYTHING to you. When you request domain name resolution from a DNS provider, there is no identifying information passed so that DNS can provide you different information than somebody else. It more has to do with how servers around the internet cache things.
> 
> Think of it this way. You're working at the gas station and some tourists stop and ask for directions. "Do you know where Old Man McFarland lives?" "Why yes, he lives 3 miles down that road. He's lived there for 65 years!" But if Old Man McFarland moves and gets himself a cottage by the beach and you don't know about it, well, you just gave out bad directions and will continue to do so until you are informed (whether somebody tells you or you ask) that Old Man McFarland moved. This is EXACTLY how DNS works. Your phone asks a server, "Hey, do you know what IP address is used for this MegaUpload domain?" And the server replies, "Why yes, it's this (aaa.bbb.ccc.ddd)." However, if MegaUpload makes some infrastructure changes and that IP changes, well, your DNS is going to give you the wrong IP address for a period of time until those changes propagate to it.


You should have tought my DNS class in College, would have gone a little smoother. =P


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> You should have tought my DNS class in College, would have gone a little smoother. =P


Wow, an entire class on DNS? That had to be incredibly boring after the first day!


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> Wow, an entire class on DNS? That had to be incredibly boring after the first day!


It was a required beginner course >.>, for more than just Network Admins, so sadly we had people that knew NOTHING in this class.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> It was a required beginner course >.>, for more than just Network Admins, so sadly we had people that knew NOTHING in this class.


Man, what did that cover beyond the first day? There's not a whole lot to DNS. It's kinda like having an entire course on using MS Paint.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> Man, what did that cover beyond the first day? There's not a whole lot to DNS. It's kinda like having an entire course on using MS Paint.


Lol, you would be surprised how long it takes people to grasp the concept of DNS. I mean it was only a 5 week course, but some people left still not fully comprehending it.

Beyond the first day was just hands on stuff, setting up a DNS server, explaining about their role in the internet, stuff like that.


----------

